
Ask HN: What's the best landing page service, fast, easy and well designed? - ramiaidy
This is coming from someone who is proficient with web design, but just doesn&#x27;t want to put the effort into a landing page. Need the best solution I can set up in an hour or so.
======
sharemywin
[https://www.leadpages.net/pricing](https://www.leadpages.net/pricing)

